#ubuntu-pk 2016-09-05
<mustu> Researcher hey bro
<lubmil> dzień
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<lubmil> RajRajRaj:
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:  :)
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en Nie rozumiem po co do amigowych systemów dorabiać na siłę jakąś użyteczność.
<ChanSeba> I don't understand why the amigowych systems to cash in on power, some utility.
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<lubmil> RajRajRaj:
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: how are you  ;)
<lubmil> źle
<lubmil> kurwa mać
<ChanSeba> Mmmm, kurwa.
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en 00:40:34 <lubmil> źle
<ChanSeba> 00:40:34 <lubmil> bad
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl why are you bad lubmil
<ChanSeba> dlaczego źle lubmil
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en bo tak
<ChanSeba> because
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en tak
<ChanSeba> so
<RajRajRaj> Why
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: why
#ubuntu-pk 2016-09-06
<lubmil> dzień
<habbasi> Hello, everyone. I installed upstart and the proprietary nvidia drivers at the same time.
<habbasi> And now I get a purple screen.
<habbasi> Any advice?
<pavlushka> Hello every one!
<pavlushka> hello mustu
<pavlushka> hello mustu_
<pavlushka> dont quit
 * pavlushka kidding
<mustu_> hey pavlushka
<pavlushka> How are you mustu_ ?
<mustu_> pavlushka m good
<pavlushka> you guys are 42 here !!
<pavlushka> its great !!
#ubuntu-pk 2016-09-07
<barlas> Hello everyone!
<RajRajRaj> lub`zly: hi
<lub`zly> cześć RajRajRaj
<RajRajRaj> lub`zly: czesc
<RajRajRaj> How are you
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 251. dzień roku: „Bóg jest dobrem: więc wszystko, na co duch narzeka, zło, śmierć, potępienie, pochodzą z człowieka. (Mickiewicz)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 251. dzień roku: ?Bóg jest dobrem: więc wszystko, na co duch narzeka, zło, śmierć, potępienie, pochodzą z człowieka. (Mickiewicz)?
<ChanSeba> Saying for 251. day of the year: ?God is good: so all that complaining spirit, evil, death, and condemnation come from man. (Miscavige)?
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
#ubuntu-pk 2016-09-08
<lubmil> dzień
<Strife> Hi
<lubmil> RajRajRaj:
<lubmil> hej Strife
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: hejka :)
<lubmil> !dk świeżo otwarty
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 252. dzień roku: „W demokracji wolno głupcom głosować, w dyktaturze wolno głupcom rządzić. (Russell)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 252. dzień roku: ?W demokracji wolno głupcom głosować, w dyktaturze wolno głupcom rządzić. (Russell)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 252. day of the year: ?In a democracy cannot be ignorant to vote in a dictatorship can not be ignorant to rule. (Russell)?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en głupiec
<ChanSeba> fool
#ubuntu-pk 2016-09-09
<pavlushka> Morning Pakistan :)
<pavlushka> Wow, I am mesmerized by this Song :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kw4tT7SCmaY
<barlas> Hmm... Am I the only one who didn't like this song?
<lubmil> dzień
<mustu> Why So Serious؟؟؟؟؟
#ubuntu-pk 2016-09-10
<ahmed_bilal> hello everyone
<ahmed_bilal> i wrote two articles on linux. first one is on Linux directory structure http://www.sysadmit.com/2016/09/linux-directory-structure.html
<ahmed_bilal> second one is on debian base package manager http://www.sysadmit.com/2016/09/linux-package-manager-debian-style.html
<ahmed_bilal> please have a look over it and please do comment at the end of page.
<ahmed_bilal> .
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !dk\
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 11 Sep 2016 00:10:56 CEST
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en i już Niedziela.
<ChanSeba> and already Sunday.
 * lubmil listens to: The Tremeloes - Once On A Sunday Morning
#ubuntu-pk 2016-09-11
<Whyte> hi everyone!
<Whyte> Hi Researcher, Kilos, zmue ,pavs :-)
<Kilos> hi Whyte and others
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<ahmed_bilal> no activity here
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en cisza
<ChanSeba> silence
<ahmed_bilal> lubmil,
<ahmed_bilal> ChanSeba,
<ahmed_bilal> whats up
<lubmil> ahmed_bilal
<ahmed_bilal> lubmil, thanks there is somebody here
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en są tutaj ludzie i nawet czasami rozmawiają
<ChanSeba> here, people and sometimes even talk
<ahmed_bilal> ChanSeba, where u from? its our first meeting
<ahmed_bilal> lubmil, what u saying
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en mówię że tutaj czasami się rozmawia
<ChanSeba> I say here talks sometimes
<ahmed_bilal> but wt lubmil wanna say ???
<lubmil>  .tr is translator
<ahmed_bilal> lubmil, have u ever used emulator like tramux ?
<lubmil> no
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ja w ogóle nie używam linuksa, a tutaj sobie siedzę tak gościnnie
<ChanSeba> I do not use linux, and here sit the warm welcome
<ahmed_bilal> ChanSeba, then why u join linux group
<ahmed_bilal> ChanSeba, wt u do?
<lubmil> bot
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en nie mój bot
<ChanSeba> not my boat
<ahmed_bilal> lubmil, is a bot
<ahmed_bilal> ChanSeba, u also bot
